# Chemical pregnancy? Pregnant? Miscarriage? I am awfully confused!!



## MS Apple (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi Ladies.

I am booked in for IVF to start in 3 months, but am really confused tonight.

My periods were due to start on March 1st, they were a day late and when they did start it was very light and just brownish with spots of red. No need to even use a tampon and lasted just 2 days.

Totally shattered as I was when I fell pregnant last year. 

So I saw my fertility consultant on March 5th (routine appointment to discuss my Clomid non results  ) and he did a scan and said that its was unlikely I was pregnant and that my periods would come in a few days...

Did a test yesterday and it showed a faint positive line (just bought a cheap test as presumed it was a miscarriage) 

So I am assuming its a chemical pregnancy or early miscarriage? But, and here's me being all hopeful, is it possible that I could be pregnant? OK, unlikely...

But my real question is this... How does this miscarriage effect my ovulation, presuming my periods come this weekend would one expect normal ovulation to begin again this month?

I ovulate monthly and have endometriosis... Any suggestions would be great as I'm at a loss as to what's going on in this  body of mine.

Thanks in advance and wishing you showers of luck.

X


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

HI there

If there was a faint positive its highly unlikely the test is wrong so I would go to your GP and ask the for a HCG test to see where your levels are, if you are in the very early stages then nothing will show up on a scan until 5-6 weeks so you may well be in with a chance.

Hoping its good news for you, xxx


----------

